# Guess the sex? (Pic Heavy)



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Anyone want to help chime in with guesses of sexes? These are some of the pics I took last weekend.

Here's a copy and paste list in order if you wanna help-

Azureus 1-
Azureus 2-
Azureus 3-
Azureus 4-
Azureus 5-
Citronella 1-
Citronella 2-
Citronella 3-
Citronella 4-
Citronella 5-
Cobalt 1-
Cobalt 2-
Cobalt 3-
Cobalt 4-
Cobalt 5-
Powder Blue 1-
Powder Blue 2-
Powder Blue 3-
Costa Rican 1-
Costa Rican 2-
Costa Rican 3-
Costa Rican 4-
Costa Rican 5-

Azureus 1-


Azureus 2-


Stewart Group(2 listed above)-


Azureus 3-


Azureus 4-


Azureus 5-


Nabors Group(3 listed above)


Citronella 1-


Citronella 2-


Citronella 3-


Citronella 4-


Citronella 5-


Citronella Group-


Cobalt 1-


Cobalt 2-


Cobalt 3-


Cobalt 4-


Cobalt 5-


Cobalt Group-


Powder Blue 1-


Powder Blue 2-


Powder Blue 3-


Powder Blue Group-


Costa Rican 1-


Costa Rican 2-


Costa Rican 3-


Costa Rican 4-


Costa Rican 5-


The Tarapoto-






Whatcha think of my babies, my point and shoot pics, and their possible sexes?

Any opinions greatly appreciated!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

That's a big order to fill! I did my best and put a weighting for how strongly I feel about the sex. There is no sure way to sex visually. I listed some of my guesses as 100%, but there really isn't a sure way to tell visually. I'm an Ophaga guy, so keep that in mind. 

I have some Table Mountain tincs that I sexed, 100% sure. I had no doubts I had a male and two females. I paired up a male and female, set the other side. After months of no breeding, I put them all together. Ends up my 100% sure guess was 100% wrong. The 1.1 I had together really was two males. Now my trio is happy and breeding! 

Some time I want to get some good pictures and make a tinc sexing quiz! Pictures and answers at the end. 

Here's your list. I did not take any guesses on the Auratus. 

Azureus 1- MALE (100%)
Azureus 2- Female (55% - could be a young male)
Azureus 3- Female (100%) 
Azureus 4- Female (100%) (great looking frog!)
Azureus 5- Female (100%)
Citronella 1- Male (80%)
Citronella 2- Male (100%)
Citronella 3- Male (55%)
Citronella 4- Female (100%)
Citronella 5- Female (100%)
Cobalt 1- Female (55%)
Cobalt 2- Female (75%)
Cobalt 3- Female (90%)
Cobalt 4- Male (75%)
Cobalt 5- Male (100%)
Powder Blue 1- Female (90%)
Powder Blue 2- Male (90%)
Powder Blue 3- Female (55%)
Costa Rican 1- 
Costa Rican 2-
Costa Rican 3-
Costa Rican 4-
Costa Rican 5-
Tarapoto 1- Female (75%)
Tarapoto 2- Female (55%)
Tarapoto 3- Male (55%)
Tarapoto 4- Male (55%)


Thanks,
Brad

PS - your pictures are great!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you so much Brad! I really appreciate it! That's great how you put the weights on them!

I had my guesses on a lot of them. THEN, the more I looked, the more I'd second guess myself!

I do have more pics of each if there's any questionable ones that someone would like to see more of. 

Thanks again for the kind words! Like I mentioned, they were just taken with a point and shoot camera. The irony... The day AFTER, I learned the cam has a macro mode! Lol. 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

No guess on the others, but I'd say 100% you have at least a 2.1 in your Tarapotos. I'm not certain of the other one, based on the pics I'd give it equal odds between female and a big, fat male.

Have they bred for you yet? They look like they should be!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow #4 sure is a beautiful frog! I couldn't resist the urge to touch it up a bit to see the colors better  : (sorry!)


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks hypostatic! No need to apologize! Lol.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Anybody else care to take some guesses?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Chris how old are the Auratus?
Just by the pics look too young to sex, odds are with 5 you will get a pair or two. IME Auratus can be female heavy.
Great pics!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Bcs TX said:


> Chris how old are the Auratus?
> Just by the pics look too young to sex, odds are with 5 you will get a pair or two. IME Auratus can be female heavy.
> Great pics!


The Auratus are about 11 months.

The Tarapoto are just 4 months.

Most of the Tincs are just shy of the one year mark. 10-12 months. The Nabors Azureus group are breeding already.

No signs of breeding from any of the other groups yet(no surprise). I sure don't expect any breeding yet, but I figured they are all getting old enough to start guessing their sexes and splitting them off into pairs or trios. They're already divided into groups of 2 or 3, just not with male/female as a consideration.

I was hoping to get some of our more experienced froggers to play "the sexing game". Then I can apply majority vote on how to group some of them up with the best success rate.

Thanks again Brad for your wonderful evaluation!

-Chris


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Citronella 1,3 are males from what I can see, the rest look like females for the Citronella

Azureus I see
Male
Male
Female
Female?
Female

Cobalt I see 
Male
Female
Female
Male

Powder blues
Hard to tell but I see 3 males


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey Chris,
I cant really help with sexing your frogs...sorry...I just stopped by this thread to see what makes you such an [email protected]

Nothing here that I can see warrants any name calling.

Great pics of some BEAUTIFUL frogs! 

Good luck with them!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> Hey Chris,
> I cant really help with sexing your frogs...sorry...I just stopped by this thread to see what makes you such an [email protected]
> 
> Nothing here that I can see warrants any name calling.
> ...


I was a bit thrown off by that too!? Maybe when Chris said he was looking for some of the more experienced froggers opinions, he took it personally. I took it as Chris was saying some more experienced froggers than himself as a whole??


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Maybe when Chris said he was looking for some of the more experienced froggers opinions, he took it personally. I took it as Chris was saying some more experienced froggers than himself as a whole??


Sometimes text sucks. I think it could be taken both ways.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> I was a bit thrown off by that too!? Maybe when Chris said he was looking for some of the more experienced froggers opinions, he took it personally. I took it as Chris was saying some more experienced froggers than himself as a whole??


Yes, this is the only thing I can imagine. 

I'm very sorry for poorly stating it and the misunderstanding. 

I'm very thankful for all the input so far! I was just referring to wanting as much as help and opinions from anyone who's experienced as sexing darts.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Bcs TX said:


> Chris how old are the Auratus?
> Just by the pics look too young to sex, odds are with 5 you will get a pair or two. IME Auratus can be female heavy.
> Great pics!


I'm very thankful for your comment and compliment! I tried to reply. I'm very sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Maybe when Chris said he was looking for some of the more experienced froggers opinions, *SHE* took it personally.


^Corrected for ya 

Yeah, that would be my guess. Chris and Beth are good people. I'm sure Chris just worded that incorrectly and she took it as insulting. Text can me very misleading at times. 

Back to the topic at hand. I'd say you atleast have a 1.2 with the Tarapoto as well. The other could be a female or a fat male...I know another member has touched upon that before me though. As for the Tincs, I'll take a better look and shoot you a text later. Overhead shots are gold for attempting to sexing frogs(well, personally speaking) 

Best of luck buddy!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Maybe you should check profiles....

I have had and bred Auratus for 6 years now, from your pics these look to young to sex, best way to sex them is by body shape and esp. observing calling.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Brian317 said:


> I'd say you atleast have a 1.2 with the Tarapoto as well. The other could be a female or a fat male...I know another member has touched upon that before me though.


Yeah, that is what I meant even though I incorrectly wrote 2.1. D'oh.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Bcs TX said:


> Maybe you should check profiles....
> 
> I have had and bred Auratus for 6 years now, from your pics these look to young to sex, best way to sex them is by body shape and esp. observing calling.


Once again, I'm misunderstood. I wasn't referring to your post or your experience at all. 

I was prompting for as many replies/opinions from fellow froggers that have more experience than I. I still claim myself to be a rookie in this beautiful hobby.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Azureus 1- Male. 
Azureus 2- Female.
Azureus 3- Female.
Azureus 4- Female.
Azureus 5- Female.
Citronella 1- Male.
Citronella 2- Male.
Citronella 3- Female.
Citronella 4- Female.
Citronella 5- Female.
Cobalt 1- Female.
Cobalt 2- Female.
Cobalt 3- Female.
Cobalt 4- Male.
Cobalt 5- Male. 
Powder Blue 1- Male.
Powder Blue 2- Female.
Powder Blue 3- Uncertain. 
Costa Rican 1- Male.
Costa Rican 2- Male.
Costa Rican 3- Female.
Costa Rican 4- Female.
Costa Rican 5- Male.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks again to ALL of you for taking the time to help! I really appreciate it!

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Pulled the first eggs from the Cobalts(#1-#3) this morning and I have tads in the water from the Azureus(#3-#5). 

-Chris


----------

